# Hello new to martial talk



## koshinkwan (Nov 25, 2006)

i want to say i have been reading the forum for awhile, but now decided to join. I have been involved with hapkido, tae kwon do, kenpo and jujitsu. I now focus most of my time with the two organziations i founded. The United Martial Arts Society and the Universal Hapkido Fed. Ko shin kwan. I look forward to meeting and learning from all of you on the forum.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting and we have alot of other that practice Korean Arts as well, looking forward to your post.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello.
Please tell us about the orgs that you founded.

AoG


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...You teach us and we'll teach you...


----------



## Kacey (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  I look forward to hearing more from you in the future.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 25, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## bydand (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## MJS (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## koshinkwan (Nov 27, 2006)

the sites are www.umas.biz and www.universalhapkidofederation.org


----------



## exile (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT, koshinkwan---good to have you with us!


----------



## Changhfy (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome Koshinkwan,

This is an awesome forum!




take care,
Chang


----------



## samurai69 (Nov 29, 2006)

welcome


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT! We always need more Korean stylists here.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi and Welcome to MT!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Troy


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------

